# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Owner Builder -Demoltion work

## mullfitz

I was wondering if anybody has any experience dealing with demolition work when you are an owner-builder in Victoria   I have been informed that as an owner builder I am not allowed to take out or demolish any masonry walls  so if that is the case the only solution is to have  licensed   demolition company do the work Has anybody  had this experience and like to share with me the steps they took to complete demolition work  as an owner-builder 
Thanks

----------


## Whitey66

You're not allowed to do your own demolition work in Victoria. You could say it fell down I suppose, if it is not easily seen from the street and you don't have nosey neighbours. 
Most builders have some level of demolition registration, you'd only need a basic one for single storey building though. Is the wall you want to knock down load bearing?
If it is, or you're not sure you may be better to employ a builder and just get him to do all the stuff you need a licence for and tell him you want to do the rest. Most builders don't mind doing this I have found. He might even let you do the demo work .
I'm in NSW and I had an agreement with our builder to do all the demo work myself, it saved a fortune.

----------


## phild01

mullfitz, please change your profile location to be a bit more specific, state level as a minimum. It helps with member advice.

----------


## mullfitz

Thanks for that information I have my family next door on one side and I have informed my neighbour on the other side that   I am out to start demolition work and they are ok with that  What about the building surveyor did they get involved in any way regarding planning and demolition work

----------


## r3nov8or

Is there such a thing as a Certificate of Demolition in VIC? I've never heard of it. Likely 95+% wouldn't think twice about an owner doing some demo on the place they own. Who's going to check? 
Sounds like you are in good with those around you...

----------


## joynz

The FAQs on the VBA site do say that owner builders can’t do demolition.  But it might mean whole houses rather than the odd wall. 
What exactly do you need to demolish?

----------


## Tools

When you apply for the building permit you will have to nominate all Registered Building Practitioners that are involved in the job, and demo contractor will be one of them. The Building Surveyor may let you do a small amount yourself but if the amount is significant then it is unlikely. 
Tools

----------


## r3nov8or

> When you apply for the building permit you will have to nominate all Registered Building Practitioners ...

  Must be new rules in the last 18 years  :Smilie:

----------


## Bloss

Rules are pretty clear: "You cannot perform demolition work or subfloor work. Owner-builders are not permitted to work on the relocation of a home, which would include stumping or subfloor work. However, completion of work to an already relocated home where the subfloor work has been completed is acceptable."  https://www.vba.vic.gov.au/owner-builders/faqs. AND  https://www.vba.vic.gov.au/__data/as...tudy-Guide.pdf  
See also: https://www.vba.vic.gov.au/registrat...-building-work

----------


## Moondog55

Most of us would think that needing somebody "specialised" and "licenced" for  demolition of non-structural things like a chimney is simply revenue raising greed and ignore it.
Note tho that none of the "rules" seem to apply to exempt structures so there is no problem with knocking down a garden shed or backyard firepit/BBQ. 
Inspector did ask me who did the demolition on my old garage and I simply told him that it had fallen down in the last storm so all I did was to remove the rubbish and framing from ground level, I don't think he actually believed me but it went no further.
Rules may have been promulgated to deal with asbestos contamination and suchlike things

----------


## Whitey66

> Is there such a thing as a Certificate of Demolition in VIC? I've never heard of it. Likely 95+% wouldn't think twice about an owner doing some demo on the place they own. Who's going to check? 
> Sounds like you are in good with those around you...

  There are 3 levels of registration as shown here - https://www.vba.vic.gov.au/registrat...emolition-work

----------

